# Empower (A/C) Costs in Botanica Building



## EricaP (Aug 31, 2013)

Can anyone let me know about A/C (chiller) costs through Empower in Botanica building? I just learned they are not included and am trying to decide whether to go forward with renting a 2-bedroom apartment in the building.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

EricaP said:


> Can anyone let me know about A/C (chiller) costs through Empower in Botanica building? I just learned they are not included and am trying to decide whether to go forward with renting a 2-bedroom apartment in the building.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hi
Cant comment on that particular building - but I would not rent a place in Dubai with district cooling, unless the landlord paid for it inclusive of my rent.
The way it is charged means that there is a fixed element - even if you don't use it and the variable element, dependent on use.
The fixed element means that even when you go away on holiday and have A/C switched off - you still have a fairly hefty bill to pay.
District cooling companies make money based on the availability of the chilling - rather than the simple usage.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## EricaP (Aug 31, 2013)

Thanks for the reply!



Stevesolar said:


> Hi
> Cant comment on that particular building - but I would not rent a place in Dubai with district cooling, unless the landlord paid for it inclusive of my rent.
> The way it is charged means that there is a fixed element - even if you don't use it and the variable element, dependent on use.
> The fixed element means that even when you go away on holiday and have A/C switched off - you still have a fairly hefty bill to pay.
> ...


----------

